# A good new 4X4 for sub £25,000. Requirements mentioned.



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Okay here's a little one to get you thinking. 
A friend at work has asked me to look for a new 4X4 for her as her Merc has finally bit the dust. Now the vehicle has to be a 4X4 and under GBP£25,000 new. The only requirements she has is that it has a auto dimming rear view mirror and that is pretty much it for her side. Now the thing is her partner is a bit of a badge snob so Skoda, Hyundai and Kia are way out here. 
I've seen some nice Volvo XC60s and XC90s, VW Tiguans and Touaregs and Audi Q5. 
Any other similar vehicles of this class and why? 
The previous cars are Lexus, Jaguars and Mercs. BMWs have been ruled out also. 
I'm going to concentrate on the five I've mentioned but have I missed any and why?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

When you say new do you mean brand new first owner ?, your not getting a q5 or a toureg for anywhere near 25k (more like 40k), even the small Volvo is over 30k, the tiguan is available with 3k cashback at the moment and are a OK car and comes in well under budget for a decent spec, a q3 comes in at a basic model price of 26k.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Dacia is ok if you're on a budget!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

She wants new and not to spend more than £25,000. But the thing is it's either for her partner not to be such a badge snob or raise the price and I can't see either happening, which is where I may be able to introduce a 'nearly new' (12month-ish0 car to the mix. 
Her requirements are very simple really, a 4X4 with an auto dimming rear view mirror'. It's the badge that could be the issue. I personally after trying and living with Skodas really love them and a Yeti would be a great all rounder for a great price. 
I've spoken to her since initial posting and she 'quite likes the Toyota Rav4'. 
I can find 12 and 24 month old VWs ans Audis, but they are right up to the thresjold price.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> Dacia is ok if you're on a budget!


Dacia dn indeed Renault would be great but it's the badge issue, not premium enough. Cheers though.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

SteveyG said:


> Dacia is ok if you're on a budget!


If the husband is a badge snob, how will a Dacia Duster get a look in?...you could always remove the badge & replace it with a 3-pointed star:thumb:

Sub £25k will restrict you to the mini 4wds' - Kuga, CRV, RAV4, X-Trail, Forester or something which has the 'right' badge - Freelander.
It's a shame about the badge snobbery as they're missing out on at least 4 cars which are arguably better than those listed above


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I've ran the Kuga, Qashqui, etc.. passed her and nothing. Toyota seems to be the lowest she'll go that would be okay for her partner. L200s were thrown about a couple of times but not sure how serious they were and how practical it's be for her to drive daily. 
Why did I not just give her a car magazine and say' go have a read'?


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

If given the choice I'd get a Panda 4x4, but I appreciate that a badge snob wouldn't want a peasant branded car.

The XC60 is a very, very nice place to be - Beautiful interior and a good looking motor generally. Great range of engines too. :thumb:


----------



## Scrabble (Mar 29, 2011)

Subaru Forester comes to mind...?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

svended said:


> Toyota seems to be the lowest she'll go that would be okay for her partner. L200s were thrown about a couple of times but not sure how serious they were and how practical it's be for her to drive daily.


A Toyota Hilux will last her a while :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Her husband cant have it both ways, brand snob and then so it on a tight budget (for that type of car).

£29k and can have basic spec Range Rover Evoque.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> A Toyota Hilux will last her a while :thumb:


Lol. Unfortunately no. The only Toyota mentioned was the Rav4.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> Her husband cant have it both ways, brand snob and then so it on a tight budget (for that type of car).
> 
> £29k and can have basic spec Range Rover Evoque.


Landies are out of the question too, I'm afraid. A Disco would of been great. 
Unfortunately a brand snob doesn't necessarily have the pockets to be such, that invariably is why they become a badge snob. Aspirations and all that.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

svended said:


> Landies are out of the question too, I'm afraid. A Disco would of been great.
> Unfortunately a brand snob doesn't necessarily have the pockets to be such, that invariably is why they become a badge snob. Aspirations and all that.


I know what your saying, being someone who has just spent £27k on a Škoda, i like to call myself sensible for not paying £30k for the equivalent VW .

Good luck with the search, all I can suggest is to try pushing them down the Ford Kuga (new one looks ace), Kia Sportage had a rental in america and was ace.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Bmw x1 or mini countryman ? The mini is bigger than you think.


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

I would have said Skoda yeti as well, so good for the price. 
Garage where my parents are getting their Fiesta from is selling the Kuga 2.0 TDCi (163ps) Titanium AWD for £23,795 and that comes with the Auto dipping mirror as standard. Have to say they are really growing on me, never really liked them when they first came out.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I tried to push the Yeti. We got a Superb a few months ago and it's by far the best car we've ever had. The Kuga she liked but was taken off the list due to being a Ford. A Kia Sorento was also brought up as she had one as a hire car a few months back when the Merc was in the shop (that was a couple of hundred pound job, the job recently was for £1,300 and the latest issue is going to cost £3,000. The partner is going to fix it with second hand parts and get shot quickly), she liked that but again the badge wasn't right. 
All I can come up with is the five I've mentioned, but getting a car for the price they want to pay is pushing it and will probably get them a base vehicle and though they've not siad much about options, I'm sure they're going to want to tick a few and still get it for under what they want to pay.


----------



## smiler1207 (Oct 9, 2013)

Kia sportage?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Why does she need a 4x4/pick up?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

smiler1207 said:


> Kia sportage?


:lol: has anyone actually read the requirements !


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

svended said:


> Lol. Unfortunately no. The only Toyota mentioned was the Rav4.


But you did mention an L200 pickup so a Toyota Hilux was an obvious alternative


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> But you did mention an L200 pickup so a Toyota Hilux was an obvious alternative


Also true. I think the L200 was possibly so she could register the car as her partner's company vehicle (ye', a whole can of worms I don't want to get into if they start fiddling the system).


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Sounds like hes being a bit of plonker tbh . If he wants a 25k 4x4 he has to stick to a 25k 4x4 . Id get a kuga personally or they will need to go 2nd hand


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Ross said:


> Why does she need a 4x4/pick up?


Where she lives is in the back of beyond on windy unmaintained roads (her partner lost his van last year after hitting black ice and getting flung into another car and then coming to rest in a ditch, nobody was hurt, but business was lost as the van was in no fit state to run and insurance were doing the run around and offering to far below what it was worth to replace) and so feels a 4X4 would be best (ye', I know she needs to be trained how to use a 4X4 to it's potential in those conditions) for her and her daughter especially as her commute to work is 42 miles each way and she works night shifts so will be dark goint to work and coming home for the next couple of months or so. 
I really really should of just given her a car magazine to read. Lol. 
I'll pop out to some local dealers on monday or tuesday and see what I can come across.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Diesel Subaru legacy lol


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

A 4x4 hitting black Ice is going to end up in the ditch too, probably more so due to the weight. You do realise you can add dimming rear view mirrors aftermarket ? My mini has them and I find they block out most of the rear at night. If winter performance is key then landrover (freelander is very nice) suzuki grand vitara, Toyota landcruiser or Mitsubishi shogun, or possibly the little asx

But then most of them are not going to be in budget. Oh, what about the new suzuki sx4 ?


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Freelander 2 is a good option, not brand new but £25k will get you a nearly new GS 150 bhp diesel. They are good in the snow and are fairly reliable. (Never had any issues with mine) :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Why waste money on a new car that is going to depreciate like a stone.

Get a good used one and save some money.

I would never put my own money into a new car....simply a waste.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

You're never going to get a premium brand 4x4 for £25, 000. 

They either have to go secondhand or lower their expectations. 

The Ford Kuga seems to be popular with women.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

As above, they'll never get a new premium brand for that, I paid £35k and that was for a two and a half year old BMW 4x4 back in April.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Sometimes people have unrealistic expectations , I think this is one of them better to be straight your looking for something that is not available , why not just go with the Skoda and put on the Audi badge as it is the same thing , they won't even realise


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

BMW X1 is about as close as you will get to 25k and a premium badge.

Sadly the car is far from premium, and it looks rubbish.

But the badge is nice and it can be had as a 4x4


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your help and suggestions. 
I think what's called for is to go back and say, hey you need to get realistic with what you want, what you need and how much you to want to pay to get it. 
Push comes to shove I'll show them this thread. 
Cheers again everyone.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

svended said:


> Thanks everyone for your help and suggestions.
> I think what's called for is to go back and say, hey you need to get realistic with what you want, what you need and how much you to want to pay to get it.


Then tell him to get a Hilux


----------



## telewebby (Apr 27, 2009)

The New Toyota Rav4 would be a good choice

Alex


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

svended said:


> Thanks everyone for your help and suggestions.
> I think what's called for is to go back and say, hey you need to get realistic with what you want, what you need and how much you to want to pay to get it.
> Push comes to shove I'll show them this thread.
> Cheers again everyone.


don't know why you're wasting you're time trying to find them something they wont ever find, leave them to it, :lol:

you'll probably see them in a Kia Sorento next time, :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/ssangyong/rexton/66338/new-ssangyong-rexton-w-revealed

Take the badges off and nobody will have a clue.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

or this article

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/car-reviews/62060/best-4x4s-buy


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Stop wasting your time, ignore her budget requirement and email her a 2 or 3 autotrader ads for what she says she wants (a new prestige 4x4) and see if she gets the picture,

Add to the bottom of the email something along the lines of stop living in cuckoo land and tell her and her fella to do the unachievable dirty work themselves :lol:

Although even most of that is a waste of your time really. Perhaps just tell them to do it themselves and leave it at that


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I didn't expect to see her in work till tuesday night, but she's in now. She's a little more realistic that the car will have to be a couple of year old. The VW Tiguan and Audi Q3 fell by the way side as she doesn't like them and the Toyota Rav4 has been ruled out by her partner.


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Can't work out why her partner doesn't do the donkey work as he seems to be the one with the issues. Why tell the to sit in front of their pc (or mac, probably in their case) and see what they come up with. Just feel your wasting your time and if you did find something for them and it has issues or problems, by the sounds of it they would blame you.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

It started out simple enough then got more and more complicated. I'm now seeing it as a challenge. I think we've narrowed it down to a VW Touareg or an Audi Q5, now need to find one for the price they're prepared to pay, now allowed to go as far as five or eight years depending on mileage and condition.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

If they have no intention of keeping it then why not lease one ? Neither of those will stop them ending up in a ditch though


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I live in the back of beyond too and have always had FWD drive cars. Haven't seen a ditch yet.

Even a 4x4 audi struggled in the snow last year so I'm just putting winter tyres on the ST this year.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Here you go, fits in with budget, "premuim" brand etc, not sure about dimming mirror but hey, you cant have it all 

http://www.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C229587


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

5 or 8 years is massive considering it initally had to be brand new. does maintainance come into it? a old q5 or toureg or a newer 'lesser badged' car would make more financial sense? know what i would have.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

alan hanson said:


> 5 or 8 years is massive considering it initally had to be brand new. does maintainance come into it? a old q5 or toureg or a newer 'lesser badged' car would make more financial sense? know what i would have.


I think what done it was that it had to be a premium brand that the partner would accept and the realisation that Touareg and a Q5 start at £40,000 and that they'd probably want to add stuff to it. 
If it was my cash I'd go for one of the many other makes brand new. I mean a top of the range Yeti can be had for £28,000 and many many other vehicles coming quite high up the range. 
They had found an eight year old Touareg for an absolute song but the 'orangy' dark tan of the interior put them right off. Allowing older vehicles has opened upfield a little. Going to visit a few dealerships tomorrow and see what's on the forecourt, what's on the database and what they can offer.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

SteveTDCi said:


> If they have no intention of keeping it then why not lease one ?


I think this would be a good call for what they're asking originally.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Well they got the car last week. Silver Audi Q5, low mileage, used (couple of years old or so) for under the £25,000 mark. They both love it (even though it's her car and not his) and her partner has fitted an outside tap for me to go up and give it a thorough clean and stick some protection on on thursday (weather permitting).


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

good work glad they finally got one


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

It took a while and I'd got it down the the Touareg or the Q5, they didn't like the Touareg so I fired at few Q5s there way and waited for one to stick.


----------

